# Did a little video on my 06 altima SER



## PowerGPU (May 19, 2015)

Here you go ladies and gentleman if you like the Altima SER as much as i do check this video out i made.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1h4TrYjm80


----------



## sprocketser (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice SER mate !


----------

